
WorldWideWeb - _Microft
https://worldwideweb.cern.ch/browser/#https://news.ycombinator.com
======
_Microft
If you want to follow a link, place the cursor in it and select _Links-
>Follow Link_ in the menu bar to the left.

Browsing different adresses proved difficult, it only worked for me by editing
the URL and loading the page in a new tab.

